# Air Cooled Computer desk



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 23, 2012)

Pictures from my build.  I was bored one day and saw the L3p desk.  With very few tools and my buddy (shown in one picture) we built this desk in 3 weeks.  I intend to add two motherboards to the system, a full liquid cooling system, and as much RAM as possible.  I am going to be using it to help a friend design a body for his stock car.  CFD requires a lot of computing power and this is my end goal.  Currently, the only storage I have is 1 256 and 1 128 gb ssd.  This was also the first computer build I ever attempted.  More pictures to come.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 23, 2012)

The desk looks really nice.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 23, 2012)

what did you use to do the design in the 5th pic?


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just threw something together in Inventor.  I like to do quick models in Inventor because it's UI and it's onboard FEA is easier and quicker to use than Pro/e's. As you can see though, I went with legs instead of the wall mount due to me not buying a house till next spring.


----------



## l3p (Apr 23, 2012)

Really like it m8, specially the sleek design!
Good job!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks good, can we see a pic of the desk completed with nothing on top of it?


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 23, 2012)

I will take one when I get home and post


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2012)

ahhh autodesk Inventor, i see..

autocad is too complex for normal design work. so i use sketches.


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 24, 2012)

As you asked.  Here they all are.

I only use Autocad for PFD's and schematics.  I use inventor or pro/e for modeling, but if I need to do any analysis I use inventor because the analysis module is easier to us in inventor than in Pro/e


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 24, 2012)

That's it.... I am going to do a little liquid to match the fans.... Mind has been made up... Doing it....


----------



## angelhunter (Apr 24, 2012)

maybe cut a drive slot in front to access the dvd drive without opening it up


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was actually going to put it on the side, as it is rarely going to be used.


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 24, 2012)

I also may use this system to mess around with heat piping applications


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2012)

It's so bare and empty lol, gotta do something about that.  Put another system in like you were saying and then fill it with rads and stuff or something.  Also, you should find some way to hide those cables.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 25, 2012)

View attachment 46771
looks pretty good but it looks better if you add some cover to hide these cables


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally some critical comments!!!! 

As far as hiding the cables:
I am playing around with the idea of maybe running the wire through some conduit or homemade micro duct.  I HATE THE CABLES THE WAY THEY ARE!!!! 

As far as the open space:
I want to add another motherboard with all its goodies and link them (kinda like a supercomputer) but I need to do a lot of research on the architecture on that kind of system.  I am also adding a liquid cooling system or heat pipe system.  I have a lab at work, so I want to test out a possible system where cooling is performed solely by heat piping and the three fans. Not only would the system be powerful, it would also be more energy efficient (in this day and age you have to look at energy efficiency to be cool, lol).

Thoughts, ideas, and comments are welcomed on these ideas.  I had to pull the graphics card last night because it almost overheated.  I tried cooling it with just a fan because the heat sink wouldn't fit over the processor... Big mistake.  I knew I could potentially have problems so I used a thermocouple to keep tabs on the temp thankfully, so the card wasn't damaged, but until I figure out a more efficient cooling system, I am sticking with onboard graphics.  This weekend I am hitting up the local computer supply store for goodies!!!!!!


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 25, 2012)

Very cool! Ever considered using frosted glass on top instead?


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 25, 2012)

No. I wanted it clear so that people could look down into it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2012)

is that aluminum? if so nice welds on it, ive welded with aluminum before and its not a very simple task


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks.  It was TIG welded by a friend of mine.  The whole desk is aircraft grade aluminum.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2012)

Cut some holes in it and run the cables underneath with some conduit.


----------



## MeEngineer0128 (Apr 25, 2012)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## angelhunter (Apr 26, 2012)

run a dual system side by side as for cables maybe create raised plate above the bottom to run all the cables hidden below the plate


----------

